# Last Day = Ziua de Apoi, Ultima Zi



## Áskera

Bună tuturor!

Am văzut foarte mult expresia “ziua de apoi”, echivalentă în engleză cu “Last Day”, a Bibliei. Totuși, am și găsit “ultima zi”, chiar “ziua din/de pe urmă”.

Aș vrea să știu care este cea mai folosită expresie în cazul ăsta, cea mai recunoscută, făcând aluzie la ziua corespunzătoară timpului sfârșitului.

Mulțumesc anticipat!


----------



## irinet

Possible answers can be: The Judgement Day, The Doom's Day.


----------



## danielstan

Aici este și o problema teologică, adică mulți termenii biblici din limba română sunt de origine bizantină (traduși direct din limba greacă sau din traduceri slavone dupa greacă), pe când în țările catolice sursa traducerilor e latina medievală.
Un alt exemplu este conceptul biblic de_* last supper *_(Last Supper - Wikipedia) care in biserica romano-catolică este cunoscut cu acest termen (în italiană: _ultima cena_), iar in biserica greco-ortodoxă este referit drept _*mystical supper*_ (în română: _cina cea de taină_)


----------



## Áskera

Mulțumesc pentru răspunsurile voastre!



danielstan said:


> Aici este și o problema teologică, adică mulți termenii biblici din limba română sunt de origine bizantină (traduși direct din limba greacă sau din traduceri slavone dupa greacă), pe când în țările catolice sursa traducerilor e latina medievală.



 Foarte interesant.


----------



## Zareza

Ziua de Apoi   //  Ziua cea de pe urmă


----------

